

Ask HN: What's with the .io trend? - vincentellis

A lot of websites with domains (and brands, as well) are using the .io TLD. I wonder why? What does I/O (input output, am i right) has to do with such businesses?
======
jmorton
Availability. It is easy to get a short, memorable name with a technical
connotation for relatively little cash.

